# I Am Sooooo Happy!!!!



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

It snowed another 4 inches lastnight.... %^#$%&# snow!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

HP,

I can feel your glee. We got 4" the night before last.







The OB just doesn't look right under a snow drift! Hang in there, this too shall pass...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO!!! I feel sorry for you guys, ok well I sort of feel sorry. I am also dang happy that it was your yard, street, driveway, sidewalks and not mine... then again we are is such a need for rain/snow/anything wet that I wouldn't complain to much if it dumped a couple feet to fill up the rivers and make the ski slope operates stop complaining.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well said Y-Guy!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well just came back from Vegas - Record rainfall !!!! - I am glad most of Vegas is indoors







I guess rain is better than snow - driveway had about 12" sitting on it. Lots of shovelling once I get off the computer.









Thor


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

No snow just rain! I like to get at least a little of the white stuff to play in this year.









I don't think I could hang with you guys that get tons of the white stuff. It will be spring soon!!

Jason


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

It rained 4 " here yesterday, with the whole array of hail, wind, torrential downpours.....all at morning rush hour. Put a tablespoon of water on the road here and everyone immediately has a car wreck so they can further impede everyone trying to get to work.








But, today the sun is shining and the sky is blue, just in time for the [email protected]


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

We had 11" of snow last night and the snow had finally melted off the OB. They are calling for more snow end of the weekend. I guess winter isn't over yet


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

It's snowing as I type this.......

More snow Monday... I am trailering my 72 Charger to the Detroit Autorama next Wednesday, even though I have a open trailer for it, I rented an enclosed. You can't trust Michigan weather !!

In one month it could be 60 degrees ( I hope)

Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We have had almost nothing this year! Many of the ski courses didn't even open up. The other day on the local news they showed some interesting stats. So far this year we are at 1% of normal and LA is at 284%. We have received less rain this year than what Phoenix has. Weird weather. It will probably be a big fire season here in the great northwest.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Which means a lot of State Parks will be closed.









Also means no campfires!









NO SMORES!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea...It's CABIN FEVER time...right on schedule.

I usually get it this time of year too. I like to head to the tropics on a cruise ship for awhile for the remedy. Not this year, but next year for sure. (Hawaii)

I usually drag the OUTBACK to the campgrounds in early May...before the last of the snow melts. Campgrounds are still empty...paradise.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

8-14" of more white stuff due by tomorrow night


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

And you guys think you got it bad....................it rained here the past couple of days so I couldn't get my yard mowed!







It looks terrible. Supposed to be sunny and in the 50's and 60's all week though. Maybe I can get out in the yard next weekend.









Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, wouldn't you know it. I spend a week in lovely Hilton Head, play a few rounds golf, sunny enjoying the 75 degree weather.









Then I come home to find 10" of snow had fallen while I was south, and we are expecting another 10" tonight into tomorrow







???

Tim


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Tim....that's the joy of living in the great northeast.
By the way, how did you hit them down there in Hilton Head?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You guys live a rough life.

Tim has a golf bag like Rodney Dangerfield had in the movie "Caddyshack." I hear he did a recent mod on the bag, and upgraded the stereo system from 8-track tape to cassette!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Let's hope it works better than the club ejector upgrade mod - those folks at the club house where the driver landed still won't take their drinks outside!


----------

